# صور لانهيار جدار حفرية مبنى توسع الهندسات في جامعة تشرين



## M i D O (26 مايو 2009)

​طبعا الحادثة صرلها شهر و شوي و صارت بجدران الحفرة الكبيرة اللي معمولة مشان أساسات البناء الجديد اللي عم ينبنى" مبنى توسع الهندسات " ((حد كليتنا ))
للأسف ما قدرت أعرف تفاصيل كتيرة عن الموضوع و الأسباب مع أني نزلت أكتر من مرة بس بعد الحادثة بفترة منيحة ...
المهم الأخبار اللي شاعت عن الموضوع و كما صرح أحد المشرفين لأحدى الصحف الالكترونية " ما يتم بناؤه هو ملحق لكلية الهندسة حيث تم إنشاء حفرة كبيرة لإنشاء الأساسات وذلك في الجهة الشرقية وبعد زراعة أوتاد لتدعيم البناء ونتيجةً لعمل الآليّات الثقيلة من تركسات وشاحنات انزاحت الأوتاد باتجاه الحفرة مما سبب انهياراً للتربة و وذلك بين الأوتاد وبناء الكلية . أضاف المشرف " حرصاً على سلامة الطلاب قمنا باتخاذ إجراء احترازي وذلك بتنبيه إدارة الكلية والطلاب إلى ضرورة إخلاء المبنى تحسباً لأي تصدّع يمكن أن يكون قد أصاب أساساته, ثم قام المهندس المشرف بجولة اطلاعية كانت نتيجتها المبدئية أنّ ما من خطر على بناء الجامعة الحالي والانهيار يخص المُلحق فقط, وهو نتيجة لعمل الآليات, والعمل الآن مستمر لردم الانهيار وتدعيم الأوتاد".

و أكد المشرف أن قراراً بوقف العمل تم اصداره فوراً و هم بانتظار تقرير اللجنة الفنية التي سيتم تشكيلها لدراسة الحادث و الوقوف على اسبابه ." )
و طبعا صار حكي كتير وقتها عن تلاعب بالمواد و هيك أمور بس تم نفي هالأشياء بشكل قاطع.
يوم الحادثه تم إخلاء مبنى كلية الهندسة الملاصق لهذه الأوتاد خوفا من احتمال تأثر أساساته و لكن في اليوم التالي تم تطمين الجميع و عادت الأمور طبيعية ..


طبعا أنا نزلت عالموقع و شفت الأوتاد " منظر مخيف بصراحة " لأنه في انزلاق واضح للتربة و درجة ميلان الأوتاد كبيرة.... و المؤسف إنو حد كليتنا "كلية الهندسة المدنية " بس اطمنت بعد ما سألت دكاترة الكلية عنا و أكدولي إنو كل أبنية الجامعة تم تـاسيسها على أوتاد عميقة كتير و من غير الوارد أبدا إنها تتأثر بهيك انزلاقات..​


----------



## تركيا (27 مايو 2009)

شــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 مايو 2009)

M i D O قال:


> طبعا الحادثة صرلها شهر و شوي و صارت بجدران الحفرة الكبيرة اللي معمولة مشان أساسات البناء الجديد اللي عم ينبنى" مبنى توسع الهندسات " ((حد كليتنا ))
> للأسف ما قدرت أعرف تفاصيل كتيرة عن الموضوع و الأسباب مع أني نزلت أكتر من مرة بس بعد الحادثة بفترة منيحة ...
> المهم الأخبار اللي شاعت عن الموضوع و كما صرح أحد المشرفين لأحدى الصحف الالكترونية " ما يتم بناؤه هو ملحق لكلية الهندسة حيث تم إنشاء حفرة كبيرة لإنشاء الأساسات وذلك في الجهة الشرقية وبعد زراعة أوتاد لتدعيم البناء ونتيجةً لعمل الآليّات الثقيلة من تركسات وشاحنات انزاحت الأوتاد باتجاه الحفرة مما سبب انهياراً للتربة و وذلك بين الأوتاد وبناء الكلية . أضاف المشرف " حرصاً على سلامة الطلاب قمنا باتخاذ إجراء احترازي وذلك بتنبيه إدارة الكلية والطلاب إلى ضرورة إخلاء المبنى تحسباً لأي تصدّع يمكن أن يكون قد أصاب أساساته, ثم قام المهندس المشرف بجولة اطلاعية كانت نتيجتها المبدئية أنّ ما من خطر على بناء الجامعة الحالي والانهيار يخص المُلحق فقط, وهو نتيجة لعمل الآليات, والعمل الآن مستمر لردم الانهيار وتدعيم الأوتاد".





M i D O قال:


> و أكد المشرف أن قراراً بوقف العمل تم اصداره فوراً و هم بانتظار تقرير اللجنة الفنية التي سيتم تشكيلها لدراسة الحادث و الوقوف على اسبابه ." )
> و طبعا صار حكي كتير وقتها عن تلاعب بالمواد و هيك أمور بس تم نفي هالأشياء بشكل قاطع.
> يوم الحادثه تم إخلاء مبنى كلية الهندسة الملاصق لهذه الأوتاد خوفا من احتمال تأثر أساساته و لكن في اليوم التالي تم تطمين الجميع و عادت الأمور طبيعية ..​
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة والتي تبين بشكل واضح الخلل في العمل الهندسي وفهم نظام التدعيم بطريقة الاوتاد المتداخلة Shoring System by Secant Pile وقد قمت بوضع شرح كامل لحالة مشابة تماما لما ذكرت 100% وأعيد المشاركات كما هي:-
مشكلة حفر ارض مبنى وتدعيم الحفر ؟Ecavation & Shoring system 
من سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية سأطرح اليوم مشكلة تحدث عندما يطلب انشاء مبنى في قطعة ارض محصورة بين أبنية قائمة وعمق الحفر كبير والتربة من النوعية سهلة الانهيار وهناك مياه جوفية.
لدينا مبنى حسب الشكل المرفق وهو عبارة عن مبنى برجي بارتفاع 32 طابق فوق الارض وطابقين تحت الارض basement floor حيث يلاحظ ان محاط من جهتين بأنية ( لها اقبية Basement floors مشار لها بسهم احمر) اما الجهتين الاخرتين فهي على شوارع مكتظة . وقد تقرر ان يتم تنفيذ الاساس من raft foundation supported on piles










​ 






اما خواص التربة فهي متغيرة بين sand to silty sand وكان هناك مياه جوفية بسبب قربها من البحر كما في الشكل المرفق





كان معدل منسوب الارض الطبيعية بحدود 5 م اما منسوب الحفر فكان متغير واقلها -4.0 متر وبالتالي يكون عمق الحفر 9 م.
والسؤال الان كيف يمكن حفر الاساسات للمبنى دون ان نؤثر على اساسات الابنية المحيطة وكذلك الشوارع والتي تحوي خدمات.
ما هو نظام دعم الحفر الممكن استخدامة shoring system ؟؟
بانتظار المشاركات باقتراح الحلول وسيتم التعليق على كل طريقة حل وفيما بعد ساقدم الحل الذي تم تبنيه في التصميم ومن ثم تم تنفيذة والصور المرفقة للمبنى بعد تنفيذة.​السلام عليكم
في البداية اشكر المهندس بشر والمهندس على مشاركته ومحاولته لطرح الحلول الممكنه لهذه المشكله والتي تصادفنا كثيرا في الحياة العملية وخصوصا في منطقة الخليج.
ان اهدف من هذه السلسلة هي المشاركة الفاعلة في محاولة وضع الحلول الممكنه لاي مشكله هندسية ومن ثم مناقشة هذه الحلول ومدى امكانية تنفيذها حتى يتم التوصل للحل الافضل من الناحية الهندسية وطرح مثل هذه المواضيع هي محاولة لنشر مفهوم التحليل المنطقي للمشكله ومن ثم طرحها ومناقشتها بشكل جماعي . لذلك اترك وقت كافي بين طرح المشكله والحل لها بانتظار المشاركات الفعالة ولكن للاسف يكون العدد قليل جدا ولا يتجاوز اصابع اليد الواحدة هذا هو الجانب المظلم في هذه الزاوية اما الجانب المضيئ فعلا فهو عدد المطالعات لهذا الباب فقد كانت بحدود 917 اي بمعدل 100 مطالعة في اليوم. وهذا معدل مرتفع ولا يسعني هنا الا ان اشكر ادارة المنتدى جميعا لما يبذلوه من نشر الفائدة لدى اكبر عدد من المهندسين وكان ذلك من خلال تثبيت هذا الموضوع ووضع اعلانات تشير له من خلال اللوحة المتغيره للمواضيع المهمه.
اعود الان للمشاركة موضوع البحث 
لكي اذكر قليلا بمعطيات الموضوع
- المبنى Tower Building بارتفاع 32 طابق floor
- المبنى محاط من جهتين بمباني واحدى الجهات المبنيان متلاصقان بالاساسات.
- التربه من النوع السلتي الرملي sitly Sand
- منسوب المياه الجوفية مرتفع وقريب من سطح الارض.
- عمق التأسيس –9.00 م من منسوب الارض الطبيعية.

المطلوب تنفيذ المبنى ضمن هذه الشروط ؟
1- قبل البدء بالعمل في الحفريات تمت عملية نزح المياة الجوفية Dewatering وذك من خلال عمل عدد من الابار Wells وتركيب شبة تصريف تصل بين هذه الابار ومن ثم تصريفها الى شبكة مياه الامطار في المنطقة المحيطة حسب الصورة المرفقة .






2- المرحلة الثانية تنفيذ Secant Pile Wall
نظرا للعمق الكبير للحفر فان تنفيذ الاوتاد المتداخلة بدون دعم لا يمكن ويكون الدعم بالعادة بواسطة Anchor Tie Rod ( كما في الصورة المرفقة )










ولكن مثل هذا النوع من الدعم كان من غير الممكن تنفيذه بسبب نوعية التربه وقرب اساسات المباني والخدمات من ارض المشروع لذلك اقترح حل اخر وهو موضوع المناقشه لهذه المشكلة وساتي اليه بالتفصيل. 






وقد تم تنفيذ secant pile wall على كامل محيط الارض كما في الصورة المرفقة





أعمال تنفيذ Piles في الموقع





3- طريقة الدعم Secant Pile Wall
للتلغب على مشلكة ضغط التربه والاساسات على secant pile ونظرا لعدم امكانية عمل Anchoring لها تم وضع اسلوب تنفيذ قاعدة المبنى Raft Foundation على مراحل 13 Segments (Stages) وان يتم الدعم في كل مرحلة حسب الصور المرفق.






4- عملية الحفر المرحلة Excavation كانت حسب الترتيب التالي.






5- عملية الصب والدعم support كانت حسب الترتيب التالي.











Support Method For Secant Pile Wall






صب المرحلة الاولى من Raft











Plan for Final support to Secant Pile Wall
وبهذة الطريقة تمت عملية الدعم عند الانهاء من صب Raft Foundation تم ربط Secant Pile Wall عند منسوب البلاطات Slab level وبعد ذلك ازالة الدعم .
اتمنى ان اكون قد اوضحت طريقة استخدام الدعم المرحلى بالقواعد للتنفيذ مبنى على تربة ضعيفة بجانبها ابنية ملاصقة.





صورة للمبنى بعد انتهاء التنفيذ
والى اللقاء في مشكلة تنفيذية اخرى وحلول هندسية لها.
اتمنى ممن لدية مشكله تنفيذية او واجهة مشكله تنفيذية وتم الحل لها بطريقة هندسية ان يفيدنا بخبرته في هذا المجال لنشر المفهوم الهندسي المنطقى لحل المشاكل التنفيذية.

وهناك العديد من المشاركات بخصوص انظمة التدعيم للتربة Shoring System تم شرحها في موضوع " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية ".


----------



## anass81 (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراَ أخي ميدو على هذا الموضوع المفيد , وبارك الله في الأستاذ رزق على هذا الإيضاح المميز

هل تحب أستاذ رزق أن نضع نسخة من هذه المشاركة في موضوع مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خيراَ أخي ميدو على هذا الموضوع المفيد , وبارك الله في الأستاذ رزق على هذا الإيضاح المميز
> 
> هل تحب أستاذ رزق أن نضع نسخة من هذه المشاركة في موضوع مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية؟


 السلام عليكم
اشرك اخي انس على اهتمامك ومتابعتك لما ينشر.
بخصوص وضع المشاركة يمكنك وضعها بعد انتهاء المشاركات .
اما المشاركات الذي ارفقتها فهي موجودة في " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " صفحة 19


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 مايو 2009)

m i d o قال:


> طبعا الحادثة صرلها شهر و شوي و صارت بجدران الحفرة الكبيرة اللي معمولة مشان أساسات البناء الجديد اللي عم ينبنى" مبنى توسع الهندسات " ((حد كليتنا ))
> للأسف ما قدرت أعرف تفاصيل كتيرة عن الموضوع و الأسباب مع أني نزلت أكتر من مرة بس بعد الحادثة بفترة منيحة ...
> المهم الأخبار اللي شاعت عن الموضوع و كما صرح أحد المشرفين لأحدى الصحف الالكترونية " ما يتم بناؤه هو ملحق لكلية الهندسة حيث تم إنشاء حفرة كبيرة لإنشاء الأساسات وذلك في الجهة الشرقية وبعد زراعة أوتاد لتدعيم البناء ونتيجةً لعمل الآليّات الثقيلة من تركسات وشاحنات انزاحت الأوتاد باتجاه الحفرة مما سبب انهياراً للتربة و وذلك بين الأوتاد وبناء الكلية . أضاف المشرف " حرصاً على سلامة الطلاب قمنا باتخاذ إجراء احترازي وذلك بتنبيه إدارة الكلية والطلاب إلى ضرورة إخلاء المبنى تحسباً لأي تصدّع يمكن أن يكون قد أصاب أساساته, ثم قام المهندس المشرف بجولة اطلاعية كانت نتيجتها المبدئية أنّ ما من خطر على بناء الجامعة الحالي والانهيار يخص المُلحق فقط, وهو نتيجة لعمل الآليات, والعمل الآن مستمر لردم الانهيار وتدعيم الأوتاد".​
> و أكد المشرف أن قراراً بوقف العمل تم اصداره فوراً و هم بانتظار تقرير اللجنة الفنية التي سيتم تشكيلها لدراسة الحادث و الوقوف على اسبابه ." )
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اعتقد ان سبب المشكله هو ضعف مقاومة الخوازيق المتقاطعه عند الجزؤ المنهار - حيث نلاحظ الفجوه بين الخوازيق المنهاره مما يوضح ان عدد الخوازيق في تلك المنطقه غير كافي او بمعني ادق اصبحت خوازيق غير متقاطعه نظراً لوجود تلك الفجوات الواضحه بين الخوازيق وبعضها عند الجزؤ المنهار في حين ان الاجزاؤ الاخري والمجاوره لها كانت سليمه وخوازيق متقاطعه فعلا 

بالاضافه الي عدم وجود جسر او كمره رابطه عند هامات تلك الخوازيق - لان وجود تلك الكمره يجعل جميع الخوازيق في كل جانب تعمل كوحده واحده مما يزيد من مقاومة تلك الخوازيق ضد تاثير الضغط الجانبي 

وايضاً عمق الخوازيق المدفون اسفل منسوب الحفر المطلوب يجب ان يكون اكبر من الجزؤ الحر بعد اتمام اعمال الحفر وهذا يجب مراجعته من الرسومات لان الجزؤ المنهار كما يبدو من الصور نجد ان منسوب الحفر عنده اعمق من الجزؤ المجاور له والذي لم يتم حفره بعد - يمكن لظهور تربه صخريه عند الجزؤ الذي لم يتم حفره ادي الي تأجيل الحفر في تلك المنطقه - 

وكل تلك العوامل مجتمعه ادت الي حدوث هذا الانهيار خاصة وان المنطقة المحصورة بين المبني القائم والجزؤ المنهار كما ذكر الاخ mido معرضه لمرور سيارات اوكما قال _( ونتيجةً لعمل الآليّات الثقيلة من تركسات وشاحنات)_

ويعني حدوث تحميل زائد بسبب الشاحنات والسيارات ادي الي وجود ضغط جانبي كبير علي تلك المنطقه وضعف المقاومه اللازمه لهذا الضغط الجانبي الكبير بسبب وجود فجوات بين الخوازيق في المنطقة المنهاره مع عدم وجود كمره رابطه تساعد علي تحسين مقاومة مجموعه الخوازيق ككل مع زيادة عمق منسوب الحفر عند المنطقة المنهاره - كل هذا ادي الي حدوث تلك الانهيارات 

واعتقد لا توجد اي مشكله بالنسبة للمبني المجاور نظراً لوجود ممر بين المبني المجاور يساعد علي تثبيت التربه في هذا المكان مما يؤدي الي حمايه الاساسات للمبني المجاور - لان الضغط الجانبي للتربه بسبب حركة السيارات ادي الي تكثيف التربه حول اساس المبني المجاور مما يساعد علي استقراره - يعني نقدر نقول ان سبب المشكله في الجزؤ المنهار هو نفسه سبب الاستقرار للمبني المجاور وسبحان الله 

وطبعا يجب دراسة الموضوع ككل مره اخري آخذين في الاعتبار نوع اساسات المبني المجاور وعمقها والمنسوب للمبني الجديد وقطر الخوازيق وخصائص التربه للحصول علي الاسباب التفصيليه والدقيقه من واقع تلك الدراسه لعلاج الموقف وتحسباً لعدم حدوث ذلك للاجزاء السليمه بعد استكمال اعمال الحفر 

ونسأل الله العفو والعافيه للجميع ان شاء الله 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكراً 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــــد_


----------



## anass81 (27 مايو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشرك اخي انس على اهتمامك ومتابعتك لما ينشر.
> بخصوص وضع المشاركة يمكنك وضعها بعد انتهاء المشاركات .
> اما المشاركات الذي ارفقتها فهي موجودة في " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " صفحة 19



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

سوف أقوم بنسخ المشاركات بعد الانتهاء منها بإذن الله 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## استشاري البناء (27 مايو 2009)

اعتقد ان المسافة بين البناء القديم والحفر لم يوفق المصمم في استخدامها بالشكل الصحيح لتصميم الخوازيق..........


----------



## moh_re110 (27 مايو 2009)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الله خيرا ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
احيي المهندس محي على هذا التحليل الصحيح 100% فتصميم البايلات جميعا لم يكون على اساس انها متداخلة secant pile بل على انها منفردة مع ترك مسافة بين الاوتاد على اعتبار ان التربه محصوره .
اما سبب عدم انهيار الكامل للاوتاد جهة مبنى الجامعة فبكل بساطة يعود الى عدم وجود حركة مرور وبالتالي عدم وجود ضغط اضافي على الاوتاد ولكن اذا دققت النظر جيدا تجد انه حتى الاوتاد جهة المبنى حدث بها انهيار جزئي حركة في اعلى راس الوتد نتيجة ضغط التربه.
اما الصور الاخرى فالذي حدث هو انهيار جزئي لعدد من الاوتاد بسبب عدم وجود الجسر الربط diaphragm beam وكذلك عدم وجود تدعيم لهذه الاوتاد ؟.​
حيث كان من الواجب اتخاذ احد الاجراءات التالية :-تصميم الوتد على اساس كابولي=ظفر= cantileaver وفي هذه الحالة يحتاج الى قطر اكبر وحديد تسليح اكبر وعمق اكبر.​
الحفر على مراحل مع تدعيم ( كما في الحالة التي شرحتها سابقا بالتفصيل).​
عمل اربطة للوتد tieback rode كما في الصورة المرفقة​








​
التدعيم من الاعلى للوتد​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 مايو 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا وخاصة بمشاركة اساتذتنا الكبار الي نعتز بارائهم انا استنتجت انو مو سهل ابدا انو الواحد يختار نوع التدعيم ما حصل هون سيقع على عاتق المهندس الي اعط هالحل , انا من رئيي ولو اني بشك انو انا قريبة من الصح المشكلة في نوع التربة اولا الا نعتمد نوع التدعيم بنوع التربة ؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 مايو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المشكلة ليس بالمسافة ويمكنك قراءة المشاركة التي وضعتها حيث كان المبنى القائم ملاصق تماما للمبنى الجديد .
> مع الشكر لك على هذه المشاركة.


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الكريم م رزق 

احياناً بيكون ملاصقة المبني المجاور لقطعة الارض افضل مما لو كان هناك ممر فاصل حيث ان وجودهذا الممر ادي الي استخدامه في نقل وتحميل ووقف معدات مما ادي الي وجود surcharge علي التربه ساعد علي زيادة الضغط الجانبي علي الخوازيق السانده - وقد يكون غير مأخوذ في الاعتبار اثناء تصميم الخوازيق لمقاومة الضغط الجانبي للتربه - بينما لو كان المبني ملاصق لما تم زيادة الضغط الجانبي علي الخوازيق السانده نظراً لعدم وجود احمال متحركه بين المبني المجاور والخوازيق السانده 
وانا اعتقد ان لو تم اغلاق هذا الممر وعدم استخدامه في حركة النقل بالموقع لما حدث هذا الانهيار الجزئي في تلك الخوازيق السانده 

كما ان وجود ممر كبير او ارض مفتوحه بجوار الخوازيق يساعد علي عمل حرم آمن بين الخوازيق ومنطقة حركة المعدات مما يقلل الضغط الجانبي - لكن في حالتنا هذه نلاحظ ان الممر ضيق نوعاً ما وبالتالي استخدامه لحركة السير ادي الي تركيز الاجهادات خلف الخوازيق مباشرة نظراً لضيق الممر - وبالتالي فوجود ممر ضيق كان يستلزم اهتمام في تصميم وتنفيذ تلك الخوازيق وعمل احتياطات اكبر لتجنب حدوث اي مشاكل 



> الموضوع جميل جدا وخاصة بمشاركة اساتذتنا الكبار الي نعتز بارائهم انا استنتجت انو مو سهل ابدا انو الواحد يختار نوع التدعيم ما حصل هون سيقع على عاتق المهندس الي اعط هالحل , انا من رئيي ولو اني بشك انو انا قريبة من الصح المشكلة في نوع التربة اولا الا نعتمد نوع التدعيم بنوع التربة


 
الاخت فاطمه /

نوع التربه هنا ليس له علاقه بالانهيار حيث ان التربه خلف الخوازيق السانده تعتبر حمل وليست ركيزه - بمعني ان الركيزة هنا هي الاوتاد وحيث انها تعرضت لاحمال اكبر من مقاومتها فحدث الانهيار - وسبب ضعف المقاومه يعتمد علي اشياء كثيره تم ذكرها سابقاً 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــــد_


----------



## غسان محمد المصري (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أعتقد أن السبب الرئيسي هو عدم ربط الاوتاد مع بعضها بكمرة علوية من الاعلى حتى تعمل مشتركة فيما بينها


----------



## eng abdallah (27 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسان2 (27 مايو 2009)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
لن أعلق على التفاصيل الفنية والأسباب لما جرى, فقد وفاها شرحا الأخوة الكرام وخاصة الأخ محي والأخ رزق, ولكن ما يحزنني في الأمر, وخاصة أنني ابن هذه المدينة, أن ما جرى وقع في جوار كلية الهندسة المدنية وداخل الصرح الجامعي , المفترض أن يكون هو نبع العلم وأن تكون منشآته تخضع لأشد أنواع التحكم بالجودة دقة وأن تتم الدراسات وتدقق من اكثر الناس علما في المنطقة كونها تخصهم. ولكن للأسف يبدو أنه حتى الجامعات ليست بمنأى عن الجو العام اللذي يخيم على كل شيئ في بلداننا العربية


----------



## 0yaz9 (27 مايو 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا مشكورين


----------



## ماجدان (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ايها الأساتذه الكرام تحياتى للمنتدى جميعا 

لن آتى بأكثر مما اعلاه 
ولكن فعلا أؤكد على كلام الأستاذ مهندس محى خصوصا أن موضوع وضع الخوازيق يجب ان تكون متلاصقه فهى تعمل عمل التربه التى سوف تزال فعليا
أما عن الأحمال الأفقيه كلام سليم طبعا 
لكن هل يعقل أن الجهه المصممه تجاهلت القوى الأفقيه الناتجه من حركة المعدات على الممر لا اعتقد فإن دراسة القوى الأفقيه ثلاث
1 - حمل حى 
2 - ضغط تربه 
3 - ضغط المياه 

وعموما كما ذكر أعلاه أنه كان يجب عمل كمره خرسانيه مسلحه بعمق وعرض مناسب لتدعيم الأوتاد أو حتى عمل لينكات بسيطة الأرتكاز تعمل كنهايز لتدعيم الأوتاد 
أو أستخدام كمره I-Beam لتعمل بنفس الغرض 
ولا يشترط التدعيم باللينكات الهيدروليكيه المركبه إذ أن المشروع ليس بالضخامه المطلوبه
والله أعلى وأعلم


----------



## ماجدان (27 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> نوع التربه هنا ليس له علاقه بالانهيار حيث ان التربه خلف الخوازيق السانده تعتبر حمل وليست ركيزه - بمعني ان الركيزة هنا هي الاوتاد وحيث انها تعرضت لاحمال اكبر من مقاومتها فحدث الانهيار - وسبب ضعف المقاومه يعتمد علي اشياء كثيره تم ذكرها سابقاً
> 
> والله اعلي واعلم
> 
> _م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــــد_


 
كلام سليم 100% مهندس محى 
لم آتى لتكرار المشاركه هنا 
وإنما لأوكد تماما أننا هنا فى هذه الحاله نتعامل مع الأوتاد على انها الركيزه الوحيده وأن فشل الأنهيار ماهو إلا فشل الأوتاد ( الركيزه ) ولا علاقة لنا بالتربه على الاطلاق 
وتحياتى جميعا


----------



## M i D O (27 مايو 2009)

يا جماعة .... منتدانا رائع فعلاً و فيه خبرات جيدة جدا.... الله يحمي هالمنتدى من العين

بس لازم وضح شغلة : الممر اللي ذكرتوه غير مستخدم ... يعني لا توجد عليه حمولات عربات أو ما شابه ((( الشاحنات و التركسات التي ذكرها المتحدث كان المقصود بها تلك التي تعمل في الحفرة )))
لذلك أخي محي الدين الحمولات الأفقية الحية لم تكن الحاسمة ... و أعتقد أن الاحتمال الأقرب هو قلة عمق الأوتاد كما ذكرت حضرتك بالاضافة للأسباب الأخرى .
و مشان حكي الأخ حسان ... معك حق شيء مزعج بصراحة (أنا من المدينة كمان و من الجامعة و متل ما قلت أول شي البناء المجاور المبين بالصور هو بناء كلية الهندسة اللي عم أدروس فيها).... بس ما فينا نقول غير الحمدالله اللي مرت هيك و المهم ينعمل تحقيق بالأسباب و بالجهة المسؤولة عن التقصير ((( أنا عرفت إنو التنفيذ عم يتم من قبل شركة الإسكان العسكري و الدراسة ماني متأكد بس عالأغلب من قبل وحدة الدراسة العمرانية بالجامعة)))


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 مايو 2009)

m i d o قال:


> يا جماعة .... منتدانا رائع فعلاً و فيه خبرات جيدة جدا.... الله يحمي هالمنتدى من العين
> 
> بس لازم وضح شغلة : الممر اللي ذكرتوه غير مستخدم ... يعني لا توجد عليه حمولات عربات أو ما شابه ((( الشاحنات و التركسات التي ذكرها المتحدث كان المقصود بها تلك التي تعمل في الحفرة )))
> _لذلك أخي محي الدين الحمولات الأفقية الحية لم تكن الحاسمة ... و أعتقد أن الاحتمال الأقرب هو قلة عمق الأوتاد كما ذكرت حضرتك بالاضافة للأسباب الأخرى ._
> و مشان حكي الأخ حسان ... معك حق شيء مزعج بصراحة (أنا من المدينة كمان و من الجامعة و متل ما قلت أول شي البناء المجاور المبين بالصور هو بناء كلية الهندسة اللي عم أدروس فيها).... بس ما فينا نقول غير الحمدالله اللي مرت هيك و المهم ينعمل تحقيق بالأسباب و بالجهة المسؤولة عن التقصير ((( أنا عرفت إنو التنفيذ عم يتم من قبل شركة الإسكان العسكري و الدراسة ماني متأكد بس عالأغلب من قبل وحدة الدراسة العمرانية بالجامعة)))


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم ميدو / لو كان الممر غير مستخدم تبقي المشكله اكبر -يعني كده واضح ان الخوازيق غير مصممه علي اي شئ من الاصل - يعني الطبيعي انها تكون مصممه علي ضغط التربه الجانبي الناتج من التربه خلف الخوازيق واي احمال اخري - فعندما تنهار الخوازيق تحت تاثير الضغط الناتج من التربه فقط وبمجرد ما وصلنا الي منسوب الحفر المطلوب يبقي الخوازيق معموله بطريقه عشوائيه ( بدون تصميم ) 

وواضح من الصور حاجه غريبه ان منسوب ظهر الخوازيق اوطي من منسوب ارضيه المبني المجاور بحوالي 1.5 الي 2.00 متر - لاحظ التدرج في التربه عند الممر من منسوب ظهر الخازوق الي منسوب ارضية المبني المجاور - وهذا شئ جيد لتوفير هذا الارتفاع في الخوازيق كلها لان عملية السند تتم اولا لمنع انهيار التربه اذا كان لا يوجد مباني مجاوره ويكون عمق الحفر كبير وثانياً في حالة وجود مبني مجاور وعمق الحفر اكبر من منسوب اساسات المبني المجاور ( منسوب الحفر ها يكشف الاساسات الخاصه بالمبني المجاور مما يعرض التربه اسفلها للانهيار وبالتالي ممكن ان تحدث مشاكل في اساسات المبني المجاور 

لكن بمجرد الحفر وبدون اي مؤثرات خارجيه من احمال او ما شابه ذلك يحدث هذا الانهيار ؟؟؟؟؟؟ فهذا معناه ان التوفير في اطوال الخوازيق وصل الي الجزؤ المدفون من الخازوق وهذه هي الكارثه لان اتزان الخازوق يزداد مع زيادة العمق المدفون عن الجزؤ الحر من طول الخازوق 

وطبعاً احنا بنستنتج الاسباب من واقع الصور المتاحه فقط لكن في حالة توفر معلومات اكثر من رسومات وحسابات التصميم او ظروف التنفيذ ممكن تتضح الرؤيه اكثر - لان ممكن يكون التصميم لاغبار عليه والمشكله تكمن في سؤ التنفيذ 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــد_


----------



## ماجدان (28 مايو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على هذه المشاركة والتي تبين بشكل واضح الخلل في العمل الهندسي وفهم نظام التدعيم بطريقة الاوتاد المتداخلة Shoring System by Secant Pile وقد قمت بوضع شرح كامل لحالة مشابة تماما لما ذكرت 100% وأعيد المشاركات كما هي:-
> مشكلة حفر ارض مبنى وتدعيم الحفر ؟Ecavation & Shoring system
> من سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية سأطرح اليوم مشكلة تحدث عندما يطلب انشاء مبنى في قطعة ارض محصورة بين أبنية قائمة وعمق الحفر كبير والتربة من النوعية سهلة الانهيار وهناك مياه جوفية.
> ...




السلام عليكم 
تحيه معطره لطرح مثل هذه النماذج بالطريقه السليمه والمدعمه بالصور 

ومن فكرى الشخصى الهندسى 
ارى أنه بدلا من أستخدام الخوازيق المتقاطعه سويا secant piles يمكن عمل ستائر خرسانيه ( حوائط خرسانيه سانده ) تعمل على سند الجار أو الحفر diaphragm wall 
بحيث 
* يتم الحفر للحوائط بمكينات ذت قواطع cutter بعرض الحائط وطول معين 
* وبإستخدام المضخات pump التابعه لتلك الماكينات يتم ضخ مادة البونتونيت bentonite أثناء الحفر drilling حيث تعمل الماده لضغط التربه pressure وعدم أنهيارها أثناء الحفر على المسافات البعيده وأيضا مانع للمياه الجوفيه إذ أن منسوب المياه الجوفيه Aquifer عال لمستوى سطح الأرض كما ذكرت 
* ويتم عمل شبكه من التسليح المطلوب والملحوم steel bars net للحوائط ويتم أسقاطها dropping بالرافعات Crane فى أماكنها بالحفر
على أن يتم الحفر بالتبادل على طول الحائط ويتم صب الحوائط بالخرسانه 
لتعمل على سند الجار وسند الأتربه دون الحاجه إلى أى تدعيم آخر كالكمرات أو الدكم الهيدروليكيه أو غيرها 

ولكن أعرض الفكره من الناحيه الهندسيه التنفيذيه وليس من الناحيه الأقتصاديه 
إذ أنى غير ملم بتكلفة العمليه 
وشكرا​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 مايو 2009)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم





سالدان قال:


> تحيه معطره لطرح مثل هذه النماذج بالطريقه السليمه والمدعمه بالصور
> ومن فكرى الشخصى الهندسى
> ارى أنه بدلا من أستخدام الخوازيق المتقاطعه سويا secant piles يمكن عمل ستائر خرسانيه ( حوائط خرسانيه سانده ) تعمل على سند الجار أو الحفر diaphragm wall
> بحيث
> ...



السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس سالدان على المشاركة وواضح انك منذ فتره طويلة لم تتابع بشكل مستمر المشاركات التي اكتبها .
ولتفصيل ما ذكرت في مشاركتك اليك هذه المشاركة التي كتبتها بتاريخ 4/4/2009 بخصوص دعم التربة Shoring system with Diaphragm wall وهذا المشروع في مدينة القاهرة بجانب محطة السادات وجامع عمر مكرم.
واليك الربط واستمتع بالقراءة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-39.html​


----------



## EMAD EL*ROKH (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا للاخ ميدو على هذه المشاركة الرائعة التى فتحت باب الحوار الممتع فى هذه المواضيع واوجه شكر خاص لعملاق الهندسة _.. م/ رزق حجازى_


----------



## ماجدان (29 مايو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> اشكر المهندس سالدان على المشاركة وواضح انك منذ فتره طويلة لم تتابع بشكل مستمر المشاركات التي اكتبها .
> ...


 
أتضح لى أنى كنت غائب بالكثير جدا عن مواضيع الملتقى 
موضوع رائع جدا أستاذ مهندس رزق وتفصيل ممتاز 

ولقد عملت بمشروع مماثل تماما من قبل الشركه الفرنسيه المصريه لأعمال الأنفاق وهو من أعطانى خبرة منشآت الدايافرام وول ... و كانت ساند ومانع وحامل 
بمحطة مترو انفاق العباسيه ..... الخط الثالث
وبدات موضوع هنا بالملتقى عن محطة مترو العباسيه ......... ولكن لم أكمل الموضوع فقط لضيق الوقت 
واعد بإذن الله بإستكمال مراحل تنفيذ المحطه المدعمه بالصور إن شاء الله ولكن فقط حتى يحين الوقت لى لعرض الموضوع 

والشكر دائما للأساتذه الكبار والقائمين على هذا الصرح الكبير


----------



## ماجدان (29 مايو 2009)

طبعا سيدى الفاضل م.حجاوى 
لم أشارك بالمشاركه أعلاه diaphragm wall ظنا منى بجهل سيادتكم لهذه المنشآت والأساليب فى التنفيذ وحل المشكلات 
ولكن فقط كمشاركه منى رأيت من وجهة نظرى الهندسيه أنها يمكن تطبيقها على المشروع أعلاه المذكور من قبل سيادتكم ..." فقط للتداخل فى النقاش "
ليس اكثر أستاذ م. رزق حجاوى 

بارك الله لك وأثابك على ما تقدم


----------



## ماجدان (29 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> لن أعلق على التفاصيل الفنية والأسباب لما جرى, فقد وفاها شرحا الأخوة الكرام وخاصة الأخ محي والأخ رزق, ولكن ما يحزنني في الأمر, وخاصة أنني ابن هذه المدينة, أن ما جرى وقع في جوار كلية الهندسة المدنية وداخل الصرح الجامعي , المفترض أن يكون هو نبع العلم وأن تكون منشآته تخضع لأشد أنواع التحكم بالجودة دقة وأن تتم الدراسات وتدقق من اكثر الناس علما في المنطقة كونها تخصهم. ولكن للأسف يبدو أنه حتى الجامعات ليست بمنأى عن الجو العام اللذي يخيم على كل شيئ في بلداننا العربية


 
تمام مهندس حسان 
ولكن تبقى صفة الهندسه المدنيه بكامل أساتذتها وأمكانياتها حتى طلابها بعيدا عن هذه المشاريع 
اى يتم عمل مناقصات على مثل تلك المشاريع ويتقدم لها شركات ومقاولين ليس لهم علاقه بالكليه .....

ويبتعد أساتذة الكليه عن هذه المشاريع لسببين
1 - لا يفضل الأساتذه المهندسين أصحاب الشركات والمكاتب العمل مع الحكومه فى المشروعات الصغيره الروتينيه كإنشاء المبانى الصغيره وذلك لسوء الروتين فى أسلوب التنفيذ والإداره للمشروع ووقت وطريقة صرف المستخلصات 
2 - المهندسين والأساتذه الكبار يكون لديهم كثير من الأعمال الخاصه والتابعه لمكاتبهم والتى ترجع لهم بالربح الكثير المادى منه والمعنوى فليس لديه سبيل لترك مكاسبه الخاصه المضمومنه والتى تعود عليه بالربح المادى وأرتفاع السمعه وسابقة الأعمال ليؤدى عملا يرجع للحكومه وقد لا يعود عليه بربح مادى على الأطلاق 

* وقد عاصرت مثل تلك الحالات مع أساتذة جامعات أطرت أدارة الجامعه إلى أبرام أتفاق ودى معهم ( أساتذه الهندسه المدنيه بالكليه ) لأستكمال أعمال إنشائيه بالكليه لتصليح كثير من الأمور التى خسرتها الكليه ناتج عرض المشاريع على مقاولين وشركات أخرى لم يؤدوا الأعمال طبقا للعقود والمواصفات وتأخر العمل عن الجدوله الزمنيه للمشاريع أدى لوقف العمل ورفع القواضى وتدخل لجان فض المنازعات مما أدى إلى خسارة الكليه والشركات وتاخر المشاريع 
فلم يجد الأساتذه وديا من قبول تكملة مثل هذه المشاريع حتى بدون مقابل بل يخسر الكثير من الوقت والعماله فى مشاريع خاصه به ناتج العمل بما وكل له من إدارة الكليه 
وأطلعت على رسومات إنشائيه وتفصيليه تم تعديلها جزئيا وكليا بمصاريف على الكليه ومواصفات وشروط تم إلغاؤها فقط للحد من أمكانيات المشروع أو إضافة مواصفات هامه ليس لها بند مصرفى ( غير مدفوعة الأجر ) لأهمية المواصفه فى التنفيذ تنفذ من قبل المقاول ( المكتب التنفيذى ) مجانا وشاهدت كثير من طرق التنفيذ فى مثل هذه الحالات والتى أصبحت فقط لإنهاء المشروع بأى وسيله وشكل 

الله أجعل مصر بلدا آمنا مطمئنا وسائر بلاد المسلمين فى مشارق الارض ومغاربها 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد فيصل يوسف (25 يناير 2010)

_المقدمة:_​يشمل هاذا الباب اعداد الموقع الذى يتم عمله عادة على مرحلتين :​_المرحلة الاولى:_​ تعمل اثناء تنفيذ المبنى فى الموقع . وتتم فيها دراسة الرسومات التنفيذية ومن الناحية الاقتصادية والزمنية كما يتم فيها مطابقة الرسومات المعمارية بالرسومات الانشائية ومعرفة قوانين المبانى المطبقة على المشروع وايضا تخطيط وتوقيع المبنى .​_المرحلة الثانية :_​ تعمل بعد تنفيذ المبنى.​وتشمل العمل الازم لتصريف مياه الامطار ومواقف السيارات والسلالم الخارجية وتشطيبها وايضا دراسات طرق واعداد تجمبل الموقع مثل التنسيق المعمارى والحدايق. ​وايضا الحصول على تلخيص اشغال الطريق .​ومراجعة طبيعة الرض والموقع المراد انشاء المبنى عليه كما يعمل الاختبارات الازمة للتربه اما تنفيذ المبنى فيشمل توقيعه على ارض الموقع ثم اتمام اعمال انشائه وتشطيبه .​​​1_/توقيع الموقع:_​ ويعمل على الاتى:​أ:ينظف موقع المبنى باستبعاد جميع الاشياء المعوقة مثل جذور النباتات وسيقان الاشجارمع ترك تربة حديقة الموقع بدون تصميم ولكن يوضع علامات ملونة على الاشجار التى سوف تترك.​ب/ يحدد منسوب ثابت على الرض ويسمى (روبير) كذلك باستعمال جهاز الميزان المساحى او باى وسيلة اخرى حتى بمكن تحدبد مناسيب الدور الارضى ثم يتم الحفر او الردم فى الموقع مع الاستعانة بخطوط المستويات المقترحة فى الخريطة​ج/ يوقع المبنى لتخطيط اساساته على ارض الموقع وذالك بعمل خنزي رة حول المبنى من مراين خشبيه حيث تربط المراين ببعضها فى خطوط مستقيمة . ويجب ان يكون وجه الخنزيرة على مستوى مائل واحد.​كما يجب ان تثبت الخنزيرة جيدا فى الرض.​د/ يود المبنى بدق مسامير بطول حوالى 6سم على محاور اعمدة او حوايط النشأ على الوجه العلوى للخنزيرة وقد يستعان ايضا بالاجهزة المساحية مثل جهاز (الثيدوليت) لتنفيذ ذلك ثم بعد ذلك تشد الخيوط بين مسامير هذه المحاور الواقعة على الخنزيرة. ومن تلاقى خيوط هذه المحاور وباستعمال خيط الشاغول الراسى يحدد مراكز المبنى او حوايطه على ارض الموقع والذى منه يمكن تحديد طول وعرض بئر اوخندق الخرسانة العادية وذلك استعمال علامات على ارض الطبيعة من مادة الجير ليحدد الطول والعرض لكل ابار او خنادق اساسات الخرسانة العادية للمبنى المراد انشائه .​​​​_عمل الخنزيرة قبل حفر الاساس_​و/حفر الاساسات : ويكون يدويا او مكنيكيا بالعمق المطلوب حتى الطبقة الصالحة للتاسيس تحت سطح الارض وبعد الحفر تصب بخرسانة تعتبر سطح هذه الخرسانة قاعدة لوضع القواعد المسلحة والاعمدة الخرسانية للمبنى عليها كما يراعى ان لا تفك الخنزيرة الا بعد الانتهاء من صب اول الاعمدة الخرسانة لضمان توقيع مراكز الاعمدة فى اماكنها الصحيحة وبعد استكمال تنفيذ جميع اجزاء المنشاءة فوق صطح الارض لا يعتبر المبنى قد اكتمل تما ما الا بعد تنفيذ اعمال المرحلة الثانية.​​_2/اعداد الموقع:_​ وهى المرحلة التى تكون بعد النتهاء من تنفيذ المبنى على الموقع بعد الانتهاء من تشيدها تسوى بقية الموقع تسوية نهائية وذلك بضبط خطوط الكنتر المطلوبه بدقه حسب الرسومات التنفيذية لتنسيق الموقع ويكون بتفاصيل الاعمال الاتية:​أ/اعمال الرد م :​ يجب ملاحظة ان يكون الردم للموقع من ناتج الحفر او موردا من خارج الموقع نظيفا وخاليا من الاجزاء المتكتلة او المواد القريبة او المواد العضوية وان يوضع على طبقات لا يزيد سمكها عن25سم ثم ترش بالماء وتدكك جيدا اما بالمندالة اليدوية او الميكانيكية بعد كل طبقة للتاكد من دمكه جيدا وذلك لتقليل هبوط ارضياتالدور الارضى للمبنى الذى تنشاء عليها وكذلك الحد من نحت تربتها بجانب انها تعطى دعامة للارضية مكان وقوف العربات والطرق وخلافه ان وجدة فى المشـوروع.​وعادة لا تقل الكثافة النسبية لدمك التربة فى الموقع عن 90% من دمك عينة التربة المرسلة للمعمل والتى يجب ان تعطى كثافة جافة للتربة مقدارها لا يقل عن 1.90جم/سم3.​ويكون ذلك طبقا على المواصفات البريطانية او الامريكية كذلك يجب ملاحظة ان يكون الردم على مواسير صرف مجارى المبنى من الطين او الرمل بدون مواد صخرية وذلك لمقاومتها من الكسر .​ب_/ تصريف مباه الموقع:_​توثر مياه المطار ورشحها على مبانى الموقع تاثيرا خطيرا للغاية وذلك يجب التخلص منها باسرع ما يمكن بالطرق المناسبة .لمعرفة العوامل الطبيعية الموثرة على الموقع مثل كمية سقوط الامطار السنوية ونوع تربة الموق ومنسوب المياه الجوفية كلها معلومات مفيدة للمساعدة فى اختيار انسب التفاصيل المعمارية عند عمل التصمبمات التنفيذية للمبنى والموقع . كل ذلك للحد من التاثير السيئة لهذه العوامل على الموقع. وقد تصرف هذه المياه من حديقة الموقع اما لعمل ميول خاصة لارضه اوبعمل شبكة صرف مكونة من مواسير فخارية كما يجب اختيار انسب الاماكن لوضع هذه الشبكة بالموقع للتحكم فى سرعة صرف المياه المتكونة وعدم حدوث برك او مستنقعات فيه . ​ويفضل استعمال مواسير صرف ذات وصلات مفتوحة بدون لحام او مخرمة فى هذه الشبكة ووضها فى خندق بميول 0.3% لتجميع المباه من ارض الموقع وبسرعة صرفها خارجه .​كما يجب ان تغطى الجذء الاعلى من مواسير الوصلات المفتوحة بورق مغمور بالبيتومين ليمنع انسداد تلك المواسير. ثم تردم كلها بطبقة من الزلط او كسر الحجر على ان لا يقل قطر مواسبر الصرف داخل الموقع عن 4 بوصات وقد توضع على عمق 15سم من سطح الارض الطبيعيه حتى لا تنكسر من اى ثقل على سطح الارض.ويجب من او على الاقل تقليل السيول او الفيضانات المندفعة على الاراضى المائله وذلك لمعالجة ميولها .​​اما طرق التخلص من مياه المطار فى الشوارع والطرق العامة فتاتى بطريقة التحكم فى اتجاه مسار المياه من المناطق المرتفعة الى المناطق المنخفضة وذلك بعمل ميول فى الطريق يودى الى بالوعات ومنها الى مواسير المجارى العمومية والتى تعتبر اخر مرحلة لصرف تلك المياه . كذلك يمكن صرف هذه المياه الى مجارى صرف مكثفة ​_ج/الطرق ومواقف السيارات والسلالم الخارجية:_​تعتبر الطرق والممرات وموقف السيارات من اعمال اعداد الموقع حيث يشيد معظممهم على ارض مدموكة التربة تماما وقد يعمل تشطيبها النهائى من الخرسانة او الاسمنت او الطوب او الحجر او ...الخ.​اما السلالم الخارجية فعادة تشيد على دكه(مخدة)خرسانة عادية مكونة من الرمل والاسمنت مع اضافة اما الزلط او كسر الحجر حتى تقاوم الهبوط فى المستقبل.​و/_تجمبل الموقع:_​ القرض من تجميل الموقع هو تنسيق كل الفراغات المحبطة بالمبنى ويشمل اعداد الموقع وتجهيذه بالاعمال :​1/التنسيق المعمارى.​الغرض من التسيق المعمارى هو تجميل حدايق المبانى سوى الخاصة منها او العامة وهذا يشمل كل شى خارج المبنى نفسها وبتم ذلك بتخطيط الحديقة بالطرقات والممرات والمساحات الخضراء ليس فقط لربط جميع اجزائها ببعض ولكن لربطها بالمبانى المقامة على الموقع ايضا.وقد تشبد بعض معالم التنسيق المعمارى فى حديقة المبنى كمثل عمل اماكن الترفيه فى اركان خاصة فى الحديقة او حمامات للسباحة او ملاعب ..الخ.​​​ 
وبالله التوفيق............


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (25 يناير 2010)

كيف يكون الاساسات التي تمت للمباني القديمه خازوقيه وفي نفس الوقت يتم الحفر لاعماق كبيره؟؟؟
من الانسب عمل اساس خازوقي من البدايه 
حسب وجهة نظري


----------



## EMG (17 أبريل 2010)

*Waterproofing*

Thank you for the useful information. I noticed that there are many concstruction joints in the raft what waterproofing system was used on this project


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (18 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## halim82 (18 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جيد جدا جدا.....


----------



## saif abd (1 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 فبراير 2011)

اكثر من رائع ولله الحمد 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohanad15 (30 أغسطس 2011)

*سوال مهم*

اخواني المهندسين كل سنة وانتم طيبن واتمني اللة العزيز يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم 
اخوتي بخصوص عمق البايل اسفل عمق التاسيس علي كم يكون العمق اسفل عمق التاسيس


----------



## AMSE (30 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات الرائعة

دمت بود وخير

تحياتى لك


----------



## Eng.zeky (30 أغسطس 2011)

اخواني المهندسين كل سنة وانتم طيبن


----------



## berkawy (11 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## Mohamed laith (25 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------

